# NOC letter and Bank statement - Schengen Visa for Switzerland from Dubai



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I went through the list of documents required for Switzerland schengen visa as listed on the VFS Global website. I have been given a letter from my employer with the following details:
1. My name
2. My passport number
3. My designation
4. My joining date
5. My salary break up

addressed the letter to "Sub: To whom it may concern" and the body of the lettern contains some text saying, "they confirm that I work for my company and can be contacted for any more questions..like background verification".
This letter has been sent to me by mail in PDF format. It has the name of the person signing the document and the designation on it on the company letter head.
* 
Question 1*: Because my company head quarters is in Canada, we get all our letters in mail as a PDF attachment. Now all I can do is print it and then attest it with a seal and signature from my local representative manager in Dubai (remember the letter already has seal and sign, now I am attesting again with local representative).
Will this be accepted? Becuase I saw on the VFS global site, mentioning "Company Letter Of Your Employer and Trade license
For the company letter: on a proper letterhead in original, duly stamped and with the name and position of
the signatory. No scanned or electronic signature is accepted. Please note that even the owner of the
company needs a letter and that the applicant cannot sign his/her own letter. The letter must contain the
following information about the visa applicant: the company, position, joining date, salary and the dates of
the approved leave. The company has to guarantee the return of the applicant. For applicants under
spouse’s or parent’s visa, letter from the sponsor is also required"

*Question 2*: Also, I want to know is it really required for the NOC to state, I got leaves approved from so and so date to so and so data? Is it really required? Should the letter from my employer also state that they guarantee my return? I don't think my employer will give this level of details.
They just give the details of my name, passport, designation, joining date, salary break up. thats it.

*Question 3*: I do get a decent package something like above 25k AED per month, but since I am here only for the last 9 months I do not have any savings in my account at the end of each month. 
Either I pay it to my home loan in my home country, or use it for my day to day expenses. So will this cause a rejection?


So are these a concern for visa rejection?

Please advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

sandeepsastry said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I went through the list of documents required for Switzerland schengen visa as listed on the VFS Global website. I have been given a letter from my employer with the following details:
> 1. My name
> ...


Hi,

The answers are as below:

1) It is bit tricky - Are you applying for a Business Visa or Tourist Visa ? and who is your employer in Dubai. If you are on the payroll of the local company ( the Dubai Residence Visa will state the name of the company) then you should get a letter from the local company only ,stating the period of leave ( very necessary), date of joining, salary etc etc.

2) Yes, the dates should be in the company letter. 

3) You need to show them the last 3-4 months payslips. This is a proof how are you going to support yourself in Switzerland, if I am correct the minimum requirement is 100-150 CHF per day. You should also have a valid return ticket and hotel stay which might be checked at the Swiss airport. I cannot say what is the minimum requirement of the bank balance for a Schengen Visa.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

To add to Steve's replies:
1. The local sponsor (whichever entity's name is in the visa) has to provide the letter
2. My employer issues a very standard letter WITHOUT the dates of leaves mentioned. Haven't had issues (yet) with a Schengen visa (I think I have had seven)
3. No bank balance may be a red flag. There is no fixed criteria - they just want to ensure that you will be back (though all these checks and balances are only for people who follow the letter - not the people who decide to illegally immigrate in any case!). If you have a bank account back home etc., just attach those statements as well.


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

rsinner said:


> To add to Steve's replies:
> 1. The local sponsor (whichever entity's name is in the visa) has to provide the letter
> 2. My employer issues a very standard letter WITHOUT the dates of leaves mentioned. Haven't had issues (yet) with a Schengen visa (I think I have had seven)
> 3. No bank balance may be a red flag. There is no fixed criteria - they just want to ensure that you will be back (though all these checks and balances are only for people who follow the letter - not the people who decide to illegally immigrate in any case!). If you have a bank account back home etc., just attach those statements as well.


Thanks!!


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Your issue will be less with the consular staff (who you will never actually interact with but who tend to apply a common sense approach to evaluating an application), but rather with the VFS application center staff who have zero latitude to deviate from the specific requirements in front of them. Once you can convince them to accept your application and forward it to the consulate for adjudication, you will probably be ok.


----------

